# Plywood "acclimation"(?)



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

Lowes/contractor says the 1/4" ply underlayment for our kitchen floor must be acclimated to the kitchen for 3 days before they can install the flooring. Would it be OK to store the 3 sheets of ply in the dining room, or should I find another contractor??????? This whole thing has been a PITA for me..
.
.
Interchangeable parts...won't.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

It should be fine in the dining room. They don't have to be in the exact room just the same atmosphere.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

durdyolman said:


> Lowes/contractor says the 1/4" ply underlayment for our kitchen floor must be acclimated to the kitchen for 3 days before they can install the flooring. Would it be OK to store the 3 sheets of ply in the dining room, or should I find another contractor??????? This whole thing has been a PITA for me..
> .
> .
> Interchangeable parts...won't.


If it's plywood, it doesn't need to be acclimated.








 







.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes, the underlay does have to acclimate to the room before installation whether Lowes or any other reputable installer does your floor.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It might be news to some, but plywood doesn't have movement issues. If you'll lose sleep worring about it, feel free to acclimate it.


















.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> It might be news to some, but plywood doesn't have movement issues. If you'll lose sleep worring about it, feel free to acclimate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is just a slight possibility that the manufactures have their reasons to recommend it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

FrankC said:


> There is just a slight possibility that the manufactures have their reasons to recommend it.


Since you agree with it...what would they be?








 







.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Here is one example of a ply company that makes underlayment recommending acclimation. 

http://www.morelandcompany.com/pdf/ultraplyinstall.pdf


----------



## MarkE (Jan 29, 2014)

FrankC said:


> There is just a slight possibility that the manufactures have their reasons to recommend it.


Manufacturers usually have many reasons for recommending a course of action (CYA). 

If you have the time and the space, let the plywood acclimate. Otherwise, just say that you did so the installers will install.


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

I thought/think still, plywood acclimation is stupid. Ply has no movement issues. How can it, when 1/3 of it is glue? The manufacturer of the underlayment recommending acclimation may or may not actually be talking about plywood, but their product instead.
Dunno! Sounds dumb to me.:blink:
.
.

Regardless, Lowes is delivering the ply Monday, and the installation is to take place Thursday. It's out of my hands now.
.
.
.
The other line always moves faster.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

durdyolman said:


> I thought/think still, plywood acclimation is stupid. Ply has no movement issues. How can it, when 1/3 of it is glue? The manufacturer of the underlayment recommending acclimation may or may not actually be talking about plywood, but their product instead.
> Dunno! Sounds dumb to me.:blink:


Sounds funny to me too. If it's "plywood" it wouldn't just snap off clean from a score with a utility knife. I've never had ¼" plywood (of any species) that would do that.


















.


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> Sounds funny to me too. If it's "plywood" it wouldn't just snap off clean from a score with a utility knife. I've never had ¼" plywood (of any species) that would do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 .
.
If it would, I wouldn't need that $1100 TS, huh?
.
.
In order to get a loan, you first must prove that you don't need one.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

FrankC said:


> There is just a slight possibility that the manufactures have their reasons to recommend it.


2 shay.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A lot depends on what the weather is doing. If it's been raining a lot and the store has the plywood stored in a open metal building then it would need to be accumulated. If the weather has been clear and dry or the plywood has been stored in a air conditioned building then it doesn't.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Al B Thayer said:


> 2 shay.


And you were complaining about wise a$$ comments.


















.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Pure speculation here.... 

Maybe what they really mean is that just in case you have a really really fresh piece, and it came from the middle of a bundle, it should be left out to outgas a bit, so that whatever chemicals are in the fumes don't do something nasty to the install or finish. Or create faint longterm odor (generating complaints) if post install it would outgas slowly. 

But then again, maybe a couple days isn't long enough to make a difference in this department.

And as long as I'm just blowin' smoke, where's the beer and pretzels, anyway?


----------



## Gregad (Jan 5, 2014)

I use to install flooring. This is what I was taught after questioning the acclimation of plywood.

After plywood is manufactured, it is stacked in a bundle before the glue is completely cured. Also some manufactures use steam rollers to heat and bake the glue for curing. This causes moisture from the glue to be captured inside the sheets. Plus the ambient moisture in transit and storage can cause the surface ply to retain that moisture. If the plywood is not allowed to acclimate or "dry out" and finish curing, then after the finished flooring is applied, the top ply can not only ripple up but can mold as well. 

Beings the plys are only about a 1/8" thick or less, it doesn't take long to fully finish drying. A couple of days.

Not to many contractors acknowledge this though. I really have never seen this happen either. I guess it can happen if the plys are wet enough that moisture will cause the plys to let go sooner or later.

Never had to do that with OSB.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Gregad said:


> I use to install flooring. This is what I was taught after questioning the acclimation of plywood.
> 
> After plywood is manufactured, it is stacked in a bundle before the glue is completely cured. Also some manufactures use steam rollers to heat and bake the glue for curing. This causes moisture from the glue to be captured inside the sheets. Plus the ambient moisture in transit and storage can cause the surface ply to retain that moisture. If the plywood is not allowed to acclimate or "dry out" and finish curing, then after the finished flooring is applied, the top ply can not only ripple up but can mold as well.
> 
> ...


While I agree that there may be reasons to let the plywood "sit" in the environment, like maybe it got rained on, or it was 20° outside and 78° inside, and there would be a need to acclimate or "normalize" the stock. But I don't buy into glue being wet when it leaves the plant. 

Many manufacturers use a catalyzed adhesive for gluing the plies, or glue activation by way of microwave, which 'nukes" the adhesive. Our conception for it needing to be 'acclimated' as it pertains to wood being acclimated for moisture content to minimize movement issues IMO doesn't apply to plywood. 


















.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> While I agree that there may be reasons to let the plywood "sit" in the environment, like maybe it got rained on, or it was 20° outside and 78° inside, and there would be a need to acclimate or "normalize" the stock. But I don't buy into glue being wet when it leaves the plant.
> 
> Many manufacturers use a catalyzed adhesive for gluing the plies, or glue activation by way of microwave, which 'nukes" the adhesive. Our conception for it needing to be 'acclimated' as it pertains to wood being acclimated for moisture content to minimize movement issues IMO doesn't apply to plywood.
> 
> ...


Opinions expressed here do not really matter to any professional installer, the OP is fortunate he found someone that is doing the installation by the book.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> 2 shay.
> 
> Al
> 
> Nails only hold themselves.





cabinetman said:


> And you were complaining about wise a$$ comments.


Ricochet?


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

*Everyone is right*

I just received the itemized invoice for the flooring job.
We were told originally the underlayment would be 1/4 ply.
.
The invoice lists an underlayment material like that in Mike's link, but by a different company. Not regular plywood. So, on the information we had at the time, everyone is correct.
.
.
.
You kids play nice now, hear?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Alchymist said:


> Ricochet?


Tee Hee

Nails only hold themselves.


----------

